# PCGH Mainboard



## mapLayer (18. April 2010)

Also ich finde eure weißen PCGH produkte einfach nur Traumhaft!
Ich würde mich seehr über ein Asrock 890gx extreme USB3 PCGH-Edition freuen. Natürlich in weiß 
Hoffe mehr leute haben solche Wünsche, denn in neuerdings Schwarz lackierten Gehäusen würde Weiß Sicherlich optimal herausstechen und einen schönen Kontrast geben. In zusammenhang mit weißem Netzteil usw... würde das sicherlich einen optimalen Modding-PC ergeben
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Waldfee4890 (18. April 2010)

Gar keine schlechte Idee. Weißes Netzteil und weißes Board, vielleicht mit roten oder blauen Kühlern, das hat schon was. Aber es müßte auch der Preis stimmen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2010)

Es gibt schon einen Thread zu diesem Thema; bitte dort weiterdiskutieren und nachlesen, was es mit dem weißen PCB auf sich hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e/91174-nur-ein-traum-das-pcgh-mainboard.html

--> Thread geschlossen


----------

